# Is JO a free agent after this season?



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Just curious.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

If he wants to be.. He can opt out of the final two years (i think for 44 million combined) but we all doubt he does it, because he wouldn't get half of that in free agency.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Are you sure? Hoopshype has no option for him.

$19,710,000

$21,352,500

$22,995,000


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> If he wants to be.. He can opt out of the final two years (i think for 44 million combined) but we all doubt he does it, because he wouldn't get half of that in free agency.


He's gone. He wants to win, not be stuck on a 35 win team for the next 2 years


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

No way Jermaine O'neal opts out of his contract. No one is going to pay him 44 mil over the next two years, exscpecially with all the injuries and games he constantly misses.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

rock747 said:


> No way Jermaine O'neal opts out of his contract. No one is going to pay him 44 mil over the next two years, exscpecially with all the injuries and games he constantly misses.


I don't see it happening either. Unless he takes the MLE with a contender, he will just end up on a worse team if he expects to make anything through free agency since the only teams that are usually under the cap are bad teams. Miami is a possibility though if they let Marion, Williams, and Davis go.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Unfortunetly we're stuck with him and his horrible contract until the end...:curse:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If the Pacers are lucky, he can string together some nice stats and trade him in the off season.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

I think you guys are vastly underrating his desire to win.

He wants a ring badly.. he's going to opt out and I don't blame him one bit for doing so.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

man, i WISH he would opt out. but he won't. he knows he will never get anything close to what he is making and besides, i really doubt he will EVER be healthy again. i mean how long has it been since he played at a high level and stayed healthy? since like the 03-04 season?
i am getting more and more doubtful he returns this season and if he did- it wouldn't take long before he fell apart again and shuts it down for the season.

then in the fall we can hear about how this upcoming summer was really good for his knee and how it feels great and all the nonsense. i get a feeling j.o. is approaching the dreaded j.b. status as to his health.
opt out? i would be happy to see it happen- that's for sure!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DannyGranger33 said:


> I think you guys are vastly underrating his desire to win.
> 
> He wants a ring badly.. he's going to opt out and I don't blame him one bit for doing so.


I want a ring too, but you know what I want more than a ring? 44 million dollars.

If you were to offer me 44 million dollars right now, I would offer to give you a ring made out of 3 of my fingers, part of my penis, and any other body part you would like. JO wants to win? Great. If I'd make a penis ring for 44 million dollars, JO would stay in Indy and lose for it as well.


----------



## fallen xxi (Feb 19, 2008)

Honestly, as a Bobcat fan (which is a team in dyer need of a star) O'Neal just seems like an unpredictable T.O. esque player and I wouldn't put him on my team for THAT money, You guys NEED the cap room in my opinion, I say give him a wax fruit basket and send him on his way. But hey, what do I know?


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

R-Star said:


> If the Pacers are lucky, he can string together some nice stats and trade him in the off season.


I doubt it. The earliest he will come back is mid-march and the season ends mid-April. He just started practicing again. 



DannyGranger33 said:


> I think you guys are vastly underrating his desire to win.
> 
> He wants a ring badly.. he's going to opt out and I don't blame him one bit for doing so.


Of course he wants to win, but honestly, is he going to get 22M elsewhere? Basketball players today value $ more than a ring.



R-Star said:


> I want a ring too, but you know what I want more than a ring? 44 million dollars.
> 
> If you were to offer me 44 million dollars right now, I would offer to give you a ring made out of 3 of my fingers, part of my penis, and any other body part you would like. JO wants to win? Great. If I'd make a penis ring for 44 million dollars, JO would stay in Indy and lose for it as well.


Exactly like i said above.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Whatever happened to that trade for Vince Carter?


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

This whole situation is depressing because JO is one of my favorite players and he used to be phenominal. but his salary is awful for Indy... I hope he opts out and comes to denver for the MLE


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't even think teams would be willing to use the MLE on him just cause of his injury - filled season.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PacersorBust Welcome to the Site! It's always great to see new Pacers fans! :cheers:


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks! It looks like a decent board with Pacer members, so I'll probalby stick around .


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

PacersorBust said:


> Thanks! It looks like a decent board with Pacer members, so I'll probalby stick around .


In fact, Pacers board it's a pretty good one. When Indy get back into a winning track, you may see a lot of good posts coming from the entusiasthic Pacers fans (and other people of this site, obvious) here.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PacersorBust said:


> Thanks! It looks like a decent board with Pacer members, so I'll probalby stick around .




Glad you decided to join us PacersorBust...Welcome, and we hope to see alot more of you!...:cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Zuca said:


> In fact, Pacers board it's a pretty good one. When Indy get back into a winning track, you may see a lot of good posts coming from the entusiasthic Pacers fans (and other people of this site, obvious) here.



Thank you Zuca! It's always nice to see you stop by!...:cheers: :buddies:


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

as far as the vince carter thing- i was never excited by the idea in the slightest. vince is rapidly approaching the point of where he is going to be in declining health/ability. he has to be like 30+ or so now and high flying dunker types don't usually last long anyway before wearing out.
then there is the fact that vince already plays a spot where we are already too crowded at. it simply makes no sense to bring in a guy we don't need. we need to get a pg or a center.
here is to hoping for a good draft pick!!


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*I'm a Knick-Fan*

Jermain O'Neal is the only thing that makes me think twice about the Knicks hiring of Donnie Walsh. 
*I'm sure Isiah wants J.O. last two seasons in New York, so expect a Knick Pacer trade on draft night.* 

I'm also sure that Walsh & Bird already worked out a trade for J.O., two weeks before Walsh accepted the Knicks job (if Bird can not get a better offer for J.O. in the league he will turn to Walsh. Walsh said give him 3 years to reduce the Knicks salary cap with J.O fitting in that snerio.). 
The Knicks will probably send rebounding PF/SF-David Lee & defensive PG-Mardy Collins to the Pacers to co-exist with Granger & Dunleavy as a unit. Also adding Zach Randolph contract for the filler in of the trade for Jermain O'Neal.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i do not want randolph on the pacers.i do not want randolph on the pacers.
i do not want randolph on the pacers.
the knicks don't have anything that interests me. lee is good but the rest is pretty much just trash in my book.
i give jermaine about a .001% chance that he opts out.
no team wants to pin their hopes on a guy who can't go more than about a dozen or so games before needing to sit because something has gone wrong again.
we are probably stuck with him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

clownskull said:


> i do not want randolph on the pacers.i do not want randolph on the pacers.
> i do not want randolph on the pacers.




No one does...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Personally, I believe that Jim O'Brien would like to have a good low post scoring player like Randolph in his team, and that he would be a good fit for O'Brien system (assuming that Indy doesn't take Eddy Curry with him in a JO trade).


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

JO complaining about playing time:
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/51800/20080406/oneal_chafing_at_20_minute_limit/


Thoughts?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Zuca said:


> JO complaining about playing time:
> 
> Thoughts?




I wouldn't really call that complaining, it was nothing but harmless venting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zuca said:


> JO complaining about playing time:
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/51800/20080406/oneal_chafing_at_20_minute_limit/
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


I'd be anxious to play more, too, if I'd missed like 25 straight games.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> "I've been told by our medical people that's his limit. He said he felt great. I'm glad he felt great. Maybe we can increase his minutes. When I'm told by our medical people he has 20 minutes, that's what we're going with," O'Brien added


That sounds like a pretty good explanation to limit his playing time to 20 minutes. But I can understand why JO would be upset.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Thats not really complaining, he is just wanting to play, and I would love to see him get to play but only if he plays at a high level again. 2 rebounds per 20 minutes isn't gonna do it.


----------

